# Saturday group ride in downtown Denver?



## jdubb12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I will be in downtown Denver this Saturday and wanted to know if there is a group ride in the area?


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

check out Turin bike shop, I think they might have a ride


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

jdubb12 said:


> I will be in downtown Denver this Saturday and wanted to know if there is a group ride in the area?


REI may have a ride


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Bicycle Village in SE Denver has three group rides on Saturday morning. I think the advanced ride starts at 7 am near the downtown area.
Check their website for specifics. 

Chris


----------

